
Lickable Screen Can Recreate Almost Any Taste or Flavor Without Eating Food - bryanrasmussen
https://gizmodo.com/this-lickable-screen-can-recreate-almost-any-taste-or-f-1843609903
======
oblib
I had to upvote this. There has to be some good jokes just waiting to pounce
on it. And I have to admit I'd lick it.

~~~
bryanrasmussen
Given than so much of the sense of taste is related to the sense of smell I
wonder that there isn't anything about Smellavision replacing Television in
there
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_qvjwLmrHo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_qvjwLmrHo)

